# BBQ, low carb and loving it



## ketoq (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi!

My name is Bryan and am a Pellethead.  I've lost 30 pounds on a low carb and high fat diet since November.  While I did have to give up my session beers, I have enjoyed my BBQ even more.  Looking to take it to the next level here.  

Thanks,

B


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 23, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!

Congrats on the weight loss!

But I must warn you that looking at all the food photo's on here will make it hard to stay on your diet!

Al


----------



## ketoq (Feb 23, 2017)

Thanks Al!  I know!  I've been a lurker, lol.  My biggest issue will be the 'sugar' in sauce, beans etc.  Triggered!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 23, 2017)

Welcome,

Plenty of high fat ideas here.


Some that I made

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/255747/poached-backfat-with-garlic-and-paprika

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...r-how-to-rise-your-cardiolosts-blood-pressure


----------



## ketoq (Feb 23, 2017)

Holy Toledo!  Now we are talking.  Fat, believe it or not, is sometimes tough to work into a diet (Google 'Fat Bombs').  I like your style!


----------



## masonsjax (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm fairly new to smoking my own foods, but it is a perfect hobby for this kind of diet. I've been on keto LCHF for a couple of years, lost over 40 lbs pretty quickly and kept it off. Best part is I eat all my favorite foods. Occasionally I crave bread or pasta, so I eat it once in a while, I'm not allergic, but I feel so much better when I don't.

I'm a homebrewer and hobby distiller too,so cutting way back on beer was tough. I now just drink liquors, dry wines, and make a lot of sour beers, saisons, session ales, and other dry beers that have low residual sugar that I can have regularly without issue.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ketoq (Feb 23, 2017)

Ha, small world.  I too am a home brewer.  I have just cut waaaaay back.  Still want to drop another ten -15 pounds before I turn the beer back on a little. My plan is to ferment some lagers and the occasional IPA to keep my neighbors happy.  Thanks for the kind message.


----------



## tallbm (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi there and welcome, lots of guys just joined in the past 24 hours.

Congrats on the weight loss! 

As for the sugars, I don't know if splenda would be a substitute for making stuff like BBQ sauces but it may be worth looking into.  As for making brines (for chicken and pork) you can just omit the sugar part.  I don't ever put sugar in my brines its basically just water and salt.  Marinades are a different story though.  Maybe you can get by with something less refined like orange/lime/lemon/pineapple juice.

If you go down the low sugar or sugar alternative paths I'm sure many of us would be very interested.  I have yet to see many if any such alternatives posted about.  I look forward to what you contribute! :)


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 23, 2017)

Hello and welcome to SMF from the Great white North 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Browse the forums and ask lots of questions, get involved. There is a an amazing amount of info, recipes and knowledge here that are second to none. Enjoy good luck and share your experiences. Congrats on the weight loss program.


----------



## ketoq (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks for the advice!  I'm torn a bit to be honest.  If we are talking about a tsp of sugar in spread out over a whole pork butt, I'm not as concerned.  It's the higher sugar items like sauce.  I'm experimenting with some recipes, but without sugar - the caramelizing just does not happen.  Maybe I'll run a few experiments and post my findings.  

Thanks!

B


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 24, 2017)

KetoQ said:


> Thanks for the advice!  I'm torn a bit to be honest.  If we are talking about a tsp of sugar in spread out over a whole pork butt, I'm not as concerned.  It's the higher sugar items like sauce.  I'm experimenting with some recipes, but without sugar - the caramelizing just does not happen.  Maybe I'll run a few experiments and post my findings.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> B


You will be pleasantly surprised to discover the taste of meat with spices when not masked by sugar.

Where I come from , sugar/honey/maple syrup are very rarely used in savoury dishes. I never got used to ham, bacon, loin, wings, fish cured with or drenched in sweeteners.
As much as I love bbq beans I can't order them in restaurants since they are all sweet.

When I first made pulled pork I mixed it with bbq sauce before serving (store bought). It was OK. Then I made some bbq sauce myself (less sugar than store bought). It was better , but still not what I wanted. Eventually I stopped adding sauce and we all loved it. 
Same with ribs: for a while I used this horseradish+maple syrup sauce I saw used by Bobby Flay. Since I used it first when I got my ribs right for the first time I thought it played a role. Until I tried without. It was much better.

There is a place for sauces. But an expensive steak, or a piece of meat that spent hours in the smoker doesn't need sauce in my opinion.


----------



## tallbm (Feb 24, 2017)

You know I got a jar of fresh mo lases a friend gave me and to taste directly it can seem bitter but when you brush it on meat it has a very nice soft sweetness.  Almost like maple syrup but about 80% less sweetness.  This might be something to look into for sugar content as well as caramelizing!


----------



## ketoq (Feb 25, 2017)

I've heard that molasses is great for achieving a beautiful dark bark.  Unfortunately, I have to stay away from all but the most minute sugars.  Please tag me if you try some on your next Q, I would love to see it!


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 25, 2017)

1.  Sauces should be served on the side, so as not to mask the meat, and to allow the individual to adjust to his or her own tastes.
2.  Nothing with discernable amounts of sugar should be added any more than 30 minutes prior to removing from the grill/smoker--stuff will burn if applied earlier.
3.  What if one of your guests is diabetic/allergic and you've slathered everything in sauce?  You've got folks who can't eat.  

There's tons more reasons not to soak everything--atomic said it best.  Would you go to a nice steakhouse and have the piece of meat served to you in ketchup & molasses, or mustard and sugar?  No way.  If you wanted steak sauce (God forbid!), you add it yourself, but it doesn't come to your table swimming in the stuff.


----------



## gary s (Feb 27, 2017)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum from a cloudy and overcast day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of information on just              about everything.*

*         Gary*


----------

